# Upstate New York (CNY)



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well i did a search and couldn't find a good upstate NY thread so might as well start one....

What are we thinking about winter boys? Another 5-6 foot storm payup this year and early end to the winter or long and drawn out?


----------



## XplowX (Feb 17, 2009)

Well i hope for a long winter, but would rather not have that big storms like that, it just takes a toll on equipment. But i have a feeling its going to be a bad winter.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

So I was watching the news last night and they were expecting snow flakes for the Northern area last night!!!! It is coming!!


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

confirmed, flakes flew around tug hill and OF during the night. Daikers, here we come!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The way lake Ontario is lately ,if it happens to be in the 60's and you get a cold wind from across the lake you'll have 10 feet over night.


----------



## ondagawood (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm worried....... the squirrels by me have been gathering nuts for the past few weeks, thats gotta tell ya something !


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Whiteface yesterday


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

got love when whiteface turns white


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

ondagawood;816391 said:


> thats gotta tell ya something !


That they're hungry??


----------



## Seaway25 (Sep 15, 2009)

Second snow today....


----------

